# 2 or 3 burner stove and "why would I want a microwave...?"



## F15EWSO (Feb 18, 2011)

All,
As I shop I wonder if a 3 burner stove is much more useful than a two burner. It will be just two of us 90% of the time and portions (and pots) will be generally smaller, do we NEED the third burner? If you have two do you find yourself wishing for a third or vice versa, you have three and two would be plenty? 

As we will be travelling and on the anchor most often w/out shore power what use is the microwave? We never cook with one at home, we only re-heat leftovers (hope to have little of that on board) and heat up beverages. 

Do any of you feel the microwave is a must have? I see some built in and others held in by bungees and the like taking up valuable space.

Thoughts?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We chose a 3 burner... and may have used all 3 once or twice in 6 years. One of the advantages may simply be the aft burner is larger than than the two twin burners on a 2 burner model (thinking Force 10 here) but I'm not positive on that.

As to the nowadays ubiquitous microwave - not practical to run on an inverter so I suppose it will depend on how often you're likely to be plugged in. We don't have one, never felt the need for one while cruising, and would likely remove it if we bought a boat that had one.

btw here's an east coast search result for your parameters (at $55K for some play money)

(Sail) Cruiser/Racer Boats For Sale


----------



## F15EWSO (Feb 18, 2011)

*THanks*



Faster said:


> We chose a 3 burner... and may have used all 3 once or twice in 6 years. One of the advantages may simply be the aft burner is larger than than the two twin burners on a 2 burner model (thinking Force 10 here) but I'm not positive on that.
> 
> As to the nowadays ubiquitous microwave - not practical to run on an inverter so I suppose it will depend on how often you're likely to be plugged in. We don't have one, never felt the need for one while cruising, and would likely remove it if we bought a boat that had one.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info on the stove top, I like the different size burner (if that is in fact the case) option and will look at that. Appreciate the search on possibles on the east coast? It's a bit daunting as there are so many variables between brand, age, outfitting, $$ spent etc etc...

good words on the "play money"


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

We don't have a microwave, and have never felt like we have needed one. In fact, most of those we know who do have a nuker on their boat very, very rarely use it.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bljones said:


> We don't have a microwave, and have never felt like we have needed one. In fact, most of those we know who do have a nuker on their boat very, very rarely use it.


Jonesy...mates of ours who have a bloody great big Beneteau 52 with every bell and whistle money can buy reckon they make a fabulous, albeit expensive, bread bin. 

We've got a Force Ten two burner with grill (broiler) and oven. We consider the grill to be indispensible and use the oven all the time. If I was doing it again I'd definitely go three burner if only for Fast's reason that the thrid burner is larger. We spend a lot of time onboard and there have been plenty of times I've wished for that extra large third burner.

If your use is only going to be the occasional ovenighter, three burner is probably overkill.

BBQ is for me an essential however. We have one of those round Magna jobbies and while I sometimes wish for the larger rectangular shaped models it gets extensive use even down to stir frys in a wok.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I've never used all three burners at once, ever. The one larger burner, is helpful, but not mandatory.

Microwave actually comes in handy. Yes, it is the bread bin most of the time. Its actually surprising how much longer fresh bread lasts in it. However, our local grocery makes pretty reasonable pre-made meals and they warm in 3 minutes in the micro. Sometimes, that's about all the energy we have at the end of the day and its a good hot meal.

Totally agree on the BBQ recommendation. Couldn't go long without it.


----------



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

I would go for the 3 burner stove because the stove top has a larger area to put potsand pans, not because I need to run 3 burners at the same time.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Larger (deeper) oven too, most likely, with a 3 burner....


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree with all of you, and have experienced the same.

We are on our third boat. This one has a three burner Force 10 with the oven/broiler. We have used the oven several times and, although we have only used a max of two burners at once, having the small and large burner combo is great. Also the increased stove top area is good.

This summer when we have the kids aboard it will probably be completely utilized and we will be glad to have the extra burner, but the other 99% of the time we normally cook our dinners in one pot.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

We have a 3 burner stove and which of the 3 burners is used depends upon what my wife or I happen to be cooking. Something that only needs be kept on low heat for some while does qute well on the small center burner at the back of the range-top. Other things that need more heat go on the front burners and we have used both at the same time. Rarely 3 however.

On the Microwave front, we have an Origo that is very efficient. It allows us to re-heat preprepared meals while underway pretty much regardless of weather conditions, even if we have to eat from a pouch (rarely), and does so without overheating the cabin as would a stove top. With the micro-wave we can prepare "mid-rats" easily and efficiently without disturbing the off-watch and pop-corn becomes an easy treat without stenching out the boat.

While I fought the micro-wave idea, having conceded the matter, my wife was correct. It is a valuable asset.

FWIW...


----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

Ok, the advantage of a 3 burner stove as we have is that you can put a square griddle over all the burners and do pancakes, french toasts, etc. The big use we make is having a broiler capability under the propane flame in the oven. BTW, today was a great sailing day on the Chesapeake Bay..small craft warnings, winds to 25 knots, and crab cakes and shrimp after the return done in the oven!! Delicious.

Moe

Moe


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

I guess I just can't find anyone to disagree with here.

Although I have toyed with the idea of a microwave, we have gotten along just fine without it. That said, it would be great to reheat things when needed.

Does anyone have any suggestions for a space saving and energy efficient model?


----------



## F15EWSO (Feb 18, 2011)

svHyLyte said:


> ....
> 
> On the Microwave front, we have an Origo that is very efficient. It allows us to re-heat preprepared meals while underway pretty much regardless of weather conditions, even if we have to eat from a pouch (rarely), and does so without overheating the cabin as would a stove top. With the micro-wave we can prepare "mid-rats" easily and efficiently without disturbing the off-watch and pop-corn becomes an easy treat without stenching out the boat.
> 
> ...


svHyLyte,
the microwave (MW), do you have a generator to run it underway? Run off of engine power? I can easily see the use of the MW on shorepower but not on the hook or underway IF it needs copious amounts of power. This last statement is based on my anticipating a 35-38' boat with limited galley space and power capabilities. Your configuration may be different. I may still suffer from our experiences on a First 285 and the "camping" required to live on that for short 3-7 day trips. I am approaching this next boat with a very tight and limited viewpoint so amenities will prove to be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## F15EWSO (Feb 18, 2011)

mgiguere said:


> Ok, the advantage of a 3 burner stove as we have is that you can put a square griddle over all the burners and do pancakes, french toasts, etc. The big use we make is having a broiler capability under the propane flame in the oven. BTW, today was a great sailing day on the Chesapeake Bay..small craft warnings, winds to 25 knots, and crab cakes and shrimp after the return done in the oven!! Delicious.
> 
> Moe
> 
> Moe


Moe,
like the square griddle idea, did you go large (bigger than average to as centered as possible on the 3 burners) cast iron (better heat distribution than thin teflon coated) or just your average square skillet like the one under my cabinets at home?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

My Force 10 two burner has a larger and small burner and oven. Unless you cook pretty fancy, the need for a 3rd burner is minimal. I use one of the square griddles, about 11x11 I think, on my big burner and it works well.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

F15EWSO said:


> svHyLyte,
> the microwave (MW), do you have a generator to run it underway? Run off of engine power? I can easily see the use of the MW on shorepower but not on the hook or underway IF it needs copious amounts of power. This last statement is based on my anticipating a 35-38' boat with limited galley space and power capabilities. Your configuration may be different. I may still suffer from our experiences on a First 285 and the "camping" required to live on that for short 3-7 day trips. I am approaching this next boat with a very tight and limited viewpoint so amenities will prove to be a pleasant surprise.


Our Microwave is a 750 Watt Origo. When necessary we power it through our 2.5KW Freedom Inverter/Charger that pulls power from a 450AH house bank. Some claim that it cannot be done. We've been doing it for 9 years without any difficulty. The machine doesn't have to run very long at all to heat up pre-prepared meals. Generally we figure out what we're going to have for dinner et al and let the selected pouches thaw out in the sink. With that a minute or two is all it takes for a hot meal. You can see our Microwave above the refer in the photo below:


----------



## F15EWSO (Feb 18, 2011)

svHyLyte
thanks for the pic and the explanation on powering it from the boat's internal sources. I understand on how a pouch brought to room temperature would quickly heat up and prove fast, efficient and no extra heat in the cabin in warmer climates. I'll keep this in mind depending on how my boat is equipped.

v/r


----------



## mitchb50 (May 11, 2004)

One thing about running a mocrowave off and inverter is that they will run better with a pure sine wave inverter. not saying they wont run with a modified wave form but you can get away with a small inverter if its pure sign wave. say atleast 1500 watt sign wave will run it no problem where a 2000 watt modified may be required to do the same work.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I live aboard and have a Force 10 3 burner with oven and grill. I do use 3 burners at times, whether it is rice on one, vegetables on one and meat on the third or heating water in the kettle while cooking on the other 2. 
If installing a stove it is worth noting that a gimballed Force 10 3 burner only requires a cutout 1" greater front to back than the 2 burner. 

I also have a microwave and use it regularly but it will disappear when I start cruising. You can run them with an inverter but it is not the amp draw you might think. A 700 watt microwave uses about 70 amps to power the inverter but 10 minutes of use is only about 12 AH from the battery bank.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

A micro wave is a good place to store electronic devices to protect them from an EMP. Otherwise pretty much useless. I have been living with a two burner alcohol stove for more than twenty years and feel no need to upgrade.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Faster said:


> Larger (deeper) oven too, most likely, with a 3 burner....


Fast, I think you'll find there is bugger all difference in the oven volume. Force 10 three burners are marginaly bigger than the two but it is only marginal and of the other brand I know (Smev) the two and three burner versions are identical in size.

I'd still like the three because of the large back burner.


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

I live aboard and I have a 2 burner stove and no microwave. I've found that the only thing I wish I had a third burner for is to put a hot pot on (not too cook, to cool!). As for the microwave, I sometimes wish I had one for reheating food, but I've discovered nearly all reheating tasks can be accomplished in a pot on the stove or in the oven (my dishware is oven safe, which makes this easier). The notable exception is rice, which is impossible to reheat without ruining (unless there's a trick I haven't learned yet).


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Double boiler.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Here is my POV from a galley rat. 
1. Your galley should be prep to what you NORMALLY will use it for. If you are a gourmet cook, 3 burner. If you are an average OK cook 2 burner will do nicely, I liveaboard, and have the 2 burner Force 10. I consider myself a better than average cook. I haven't found I needed the 3rd burner yet. I have cooked a 12lb turkey in the oven with all the fixings and it did a great job last Thanksgiving. Really the bottom-line is how you cook and not others,. This varies greatly from boat to boat; some eat gourmet meals to the other side camping MRE's. 
2. BBQ grill on the back rail. MUST HAVE. The round Magna Grill doubles as my 3rd burner/back-up burner (when the main propane bottle runs out and just have bottles on the boat). BBQ meat and fish makes the world go round. Plus it doesn't heat up the cabin like an oven does. Keeps the other half out of my galley and makes him feel useful. 
3. Microwave - I use mine all the time. During the summer or in the tropics keeps from heating up the boat any more than I have too. As stated doubles as a Faraday box and bread keeper. Got hit 2 years ago twice by lighting. Keeps bread, cookies and baked goods over 2 weeks.
Either inverter or gen-set makes meals quick and easy in less than 5 minutes. Makes my small propane tank last longer. Heat up soups, leftovers or pre-made foods anytime a snap, especially when sailing. 
During any cruise a well feed crew is a happy crew. It really does make a huge difference.


----------



## PopeyeGordon (Mar 3, 2011)

*Use of induction hotplate burner*

I am very pleased with the performance of the newer magnetic induction hot plates. If you are in the tropic belt, spend any time with shore power or have a good solar panel bank, keep reading.

If you have experience with the cheap electric hotplates you know they can do the job but take a while to heat up and also hold waste heat to radiate off after use. As a resistive load they are certainly not efficient enough for inverter/solar use. Inductive technology puts heat directly to the base of the cooking pot, requiring that pots or pans used have some ferrous steel. Cheap steel cookware, cast iron, or the newer gourmet stainless ware all work, aluminum or glass or non-ferrous stainless will not work at all. If you don't have a multihull you may want to improvise some sea rails.

Induction hotplates have a smooth glass top that is very easy to clean and since they don't get hot the spilled food is less likely to stick and burn. There is only a little heat that transfers from the pot back down to the burner surface. They usually have 10 heat settings with an electronic touch pad, maybe a timer too. Note they have a cooling fan underneath so will make noise similar to a microwave, maybe a bit quieter. Your changes to heat settings are instant, reduces boilover. Precision heat control. Mine goes from 125 watts for low simmer to 1500 watts on high, rarely need high.

This technology first showed up in kitchens of luxury homes, then one or two burner portables became popular for catering. Prices still in the $200+ range at many stores but mine is from Camping World (internet or national chain) for $100 on sale, not much more daily price. I planned to use mine heavily so I took the extended warranty/in-store exchange option for $9 more, have not had any problem in 11 months.

This was an opportunity to buy some new cookware. A good deal of the new stainless gourmet cookware now has induction compatibility. Look on the packaging or check with a magnet for the presence of a thin iron disc laminated within the bottom surface plate. Also you can use any cheap steel cookware, ceramic or non-stick covered stuff you may already have. I went with 'Emeril' gourmet stainless with glass insert lids that include straining vents and pour spouts. A small fry pan, 1 1/2 , and 3 quart pots are all I need with this super efficient cooking method.

Microwaves don't brown foods. Induction will do that and cook with similar efficiency. Don't know if it affects your compass but it does use magnetic energy.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Interesting timing. 

I am cooking dinner at this time. Fry pan for pork chops and a pot for rice on the stove. I just made a coffee on the third burner. And the asparagus will be done in the microwave.

I am glad I have a 3 burner Force 10 with oven.


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

We got rid of out microwave about 5 years ago and haven't regretted it a bit.

Last year we replaced our 2 burner stove with a 3 burner. The extra burner is nice and we use it a lot. We often have three pots or pans, but the extra larger burner is nice too for the pressure cooker or boiling water faster since it is about twice the BTUs as the smaller burners. Unfortunately our oven is smaller than on our old stove.


----------

